# Possible spider bite remedy?



## elliemaeg (May 1, 2005)

I was laying on the couch almost asleep and kept feeling this pain on my side at my waist. It felt at first like where your waistband is too tight and you feel a burning sensation. It kept hurting more and more so I finally tried to look at it in a mirror. All I could see is a big red spot. I had my DH look at it and he said it looks like a good sized bump with red around it. I felt it again and could feel a blisterabout the size of a quarter. DH got a pin and pricked it so it would drain. It has been hurting pretty bad and so of course I got on the internet and saw that it could possibly be a spider bite. Since my jeans arent that tight I am concerned that it may be. 
Any home remedies to help it heal? TIA
Vicki


----------



## charmd2 (Apr 14, 2011)

Or staff. Get a bandage put some real honey on it and let it sit there for a few hours. If it improves continue treating with honey, if no improvement or gets worse call doctor. Spider bites can be nasty


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Could it be the beginning of shingles? If so, you should see the doctor ASAP. Antivirals within the first 48hrs will stop the rash. If you don't get them, it will be super painful for 2mo or more. It is a burning sensation, blistered area, and kind of looks like a bad blistered burn. It comes from peripheral nerves, so it never crosses the middle of your body to the other side.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

You can buy a cheap tube of Cortisone cream at dollar stores....the cortisone will decrease the redness and help it to heal.....


----------



## Maverick_mg (Mar 11, 2010)

I agree with good local honey. You could also use tobacco leaves to draw out the venom. Soak it in some water then put it on the bite, then apply the honey.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

whenever I got spider bit I applied a paste of black powder I use with my muzzle loader on the bite. A bit of an old fashioned home remedy but it worked.


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

I had a spider bite a few years ago and it responded well to Watkin's petro-carbo salve. Cover it with a bandage or gauze.


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Be careful with it. My sister thought she had a spider bite and it turned out to be MRSA. I agree with the honey and also tea tree oil.


----------



## VA Backwoodsman (Mar 16, 2006)

Something else to try is making a paste with baking soda. Put it on the bite area and let it sit about 5 minutes then repeat. Works for bee stings too. It works for me.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Prid is our personal favorite. It's a homeopathic drawing salve. It is nasty looking as heck and sticky to boot, but it does an amazing job drawing out toxins and foreign objects.


----------



## justincase (Jul 16, 2011)

recently had something? on my body blister bite boil not sure.....tried drwing salve etc. Got desperate for something it HURT! after much googling LOL I kept reading turmeric....so I mad a paste of turmeric and a little water on gauze taped it on went to bed.....almost goe in less than 24 hours. I also applied some neem during shower to my soap....it is really working. Now it is time to stock up tones of turmeric for I now SWARE by it. I had this thing for a week and tried everything to rid myself of it...tried baking soda honey all above listed, fast relief turmeric! Keep putting it on after it is "gone for a week or so just to be safe


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Good to know justincase! I'll have to give that ago if a situation arises where it might be helpful.


----------

